# Error - "Windows detected a hard disk problem" on my Lenovo B490 laptop, pc slow



## Skyh3ck (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi dear friends

for past couple of months my pc is working very very slow, and i am getting an error pop up saying " Windows detected a hard disk problem, Back up your file immediately to prevent information loss, ....... "

Please see the attached image capture of the error 





Please help me guys, what should i do, 

My laptop is Lenovo B490 
Intel Pentium dual Core
2GB RAM
Hard disk is Toshiba 500 GB Hdd

I formated the PC and installed a fresh copy of windows 7, the startup takes little bit long time than regular, but the laptop is working ok as of now,

I have run chkdsk also on start up and it did not found any error, please see the attached log file in text

Please help me how can i save my hard disk from any damage, 

Thanks in advance


----------



## seamon (Jun 15, 2014)

Can't see attachment.
I guess your hard drive may be failing and SMART is showing up with the error. I suggest you get a new drive and a SSD preferably.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

upload a screenshot of crystal disk info


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Can't see attachment.
> I guess your hard drive may be failing and SMART is showing up with the error. I suggest you get a new drive and a SSD preferably.





rijinpk1 said:


> upload a screenshot of crystal disk info




Here is the crystal disk info screen shot

View attachment 14491


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

unable to view it. better upload it in any image sharing websites like imgur.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2014)

hope you can see it now

*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/skyh3ckh3ck/Crystalinfo_zps3507981d.jpg


*i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/skyh3ckh3ck/HDDerror1_zps2c1b08cd.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Reallocated sector sector count is the Count of reallocated sectors. When the hard drive finds a read/write/verification error, it marks this sector as "reallocated" and transfers data to a special reserved area (spare area). This process is also known as remapping, and "reallocated" sectors are called remaps. This is why, on modern hard disks, "bad blocks" cannot be found while testing the surface ¨C all bad blocks are hidden in reallocated sectors. However, as the number of reallocated sectors increases, the read/write speed tends to decrease. The raw value normally represents a count of the number of bad sectors that have been found and remapped. Thus, the higher the attribute value, the more sectors the drive has had to reallocate.

First of all backup important data. If the value keeps on increasing say after few reboots/weeks,give it for rma if it is in warranty. Don't use the drive for excessive reading/writing. Also give better airflow to had. Temperature is high.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2014)

his hdd is already gone(current & worst value of reallocated sector count is already below threshold),RMA should be done before threshold value is reached because once threshold value is reached a hdd is practically gone & will be eligible for RMA by any company within warranty period.threshold value of reallocated sector count represents the no. of spare sectors present & once all/most of these are used up(threshold value reached) there will be no more remapping & any sector going bad will take the data within it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Error - &quot;Windows detected a hard disk problem&quot; on my Lenovo B490 laptop, pc slow*

my laptop had one year warranty, which is now over.

Can i claim warranty for HDD separately ?

If not how long can i keep using the hdd, i have am very tight on money so cant spend any amount now

- - - Updated - - -

ok the hdd died now, 

no hdd working on laptop,

can i use my 8 gb pen drive and install windows 7 or ubuntu on it, please help


----------



## seamon (Jun 16, 2014)

Man that HDD does pretty quickly.
I have at least 1000 more hours than that.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 16, 2014)

ok friends my HDD is now RIP

So i think i need to buy a new one for my laptop.

Which one should i buy 500 GB or 1 TB ?  SATA or SSD ?

Will SSD work with my laptop ?

Which is good brand with good warranty period ?

any precaution ?

Please help.

And also in the mean time i want to use the laptop with live usb, so it does not my work,, please help on that part also


----------

